# what type you like brand yarn and it is soft or other feeling yarn? ( please answer question only )



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

What type you like brand yarn and it is soft or other feeling yarn? ( please answer question only )


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> What type you like brand yarn and it is soft or other feeling yarn? ( please answer question only )


I much prefer a soft, nice to the touch, easy to use, yarn.



edited to add: I use a lot of Bernat yarns and Ice yarns.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

For an inexpensive yarn I like Vanna's Choice. For luxury yarn I like mink/cashmere blend.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have to agree with Buttons.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

My question to Vintage Crochet is do you still crochet?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I mostly use Red Heart, Caron, And Lion Brand Yarns.
Also use Vanna's line of yarns from Lion Brand.
Soft and works up well.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Please answer question only is in the subject line. 


Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for asking. I am looking for a new favorite yarn. I am working on a scrap miter square afghan and comparing the yarns as I work them. My favorite of the yarns I used is I Love this Yarn. I dislike simply soft and red heart.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

jinx said:


> Please answer question only is in the subject line.


Putting that in the subject line irritates people and just causes hard feelings.


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

VC you never answered my question yesterday, so I will not answer yours today.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks you some people to answer my question.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?

VintageCrochet learned very quickly that there are some who just thrives on drama, speculation, and who can be very judgmental.
To avoid this and to let it be known that she/he will not fall into the "baiting" of such remarks within the topic post - chooses to use the phrase - please answer question only.
The same people are following VintageCrochet's every post and just making personal attacks - which creates "drama".
It is not important nor required for VintageCrochet to disclose where she/he lives, what the mother tongue is, why the question is being asked, etc.
To continuously bully for the answers shows a side of some of these folks I had not seen before.
To those, I am ignoring them until they can show with real sincerity that they are worthy of being labeled a human being with compassion and understanding. 
The other bullies have always been bullies and will not change.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I like Premier's 'Everyday' yarn. It is very soft and affordable and comes in a wide range of colors. I use a lot of Bernat Softee baby yarns too. I am discovering other brands here on KP that I hope to try. I am allergic to wool so I don't know about those yarns.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I like Premier's 'Everyday' yarn. It is very soft and affordable and comes in a wide range of colors.


Thank you. I was thinking of trying their yarns.
I will put this on my list to check out.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the whole Plymouth Encore Series. So soft! Knits up well.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

Red heart soft for babies and kids.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I vote for Plymouth Encode as well.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jomoma83 said:


> Red heart soft for babies and kids.


So many Red Heart yarns are not soft but the soft for babies is just wonderful, silky soft.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


Thanks you to sharing message to people read this.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


Thanks you.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Knitpicks Stroll, Gloss, Chroma, and Capra are my favorite soft and cushy yarns. If you like mohair, Loft is a 70/30 mohair/silk blend and is very light and soft as well as Elann's Silken Kydd.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


I love questions like this because I usually gain some useful information from the responses, and if not, I simply move on. No harm, no foul.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I love wool with alpaca, so soft & squishy. For baby items I love Bernat Softee Baby.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

She is the most impolite person I ever met. I don't think she does any craft. She has not once mentioned anything of her crocheting or knitting. She wants weveryone elose to gove her the information she needs instead of looking it up on her own. Ther is the search engine up above and then there is google, ask, yahoo or otherones that she can use tp look up the information. She does not mention why she wants to know either. Most people on this for ask for help but they also try to find things on there own., There is no mentoion of that either. Take it for what it is worth. TRhis is not her only demanding question that she has asked about.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Buttons said:


> She is the most impolite person I ever met. I don't think she does any craft. She has not once mentioned anything of her crocheting or knitting. She wants weveryone elose to gove her the information she needs instead of looking it up on her own. Ther is the search engine up above and then there is google, ask, yahoo or otherones that she can use tp look up the information. She does not mention why she wants to know either. Most people on this for ask for help but they also try to find things on there own., There is no mentoion of that either. Take it for what it is worth. TRhis is not her only demanding question that she has asked about.


So what? Why so hypercritical? I find her questions thought provoking and if she asks something I don't care to answer I move on. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

If you quite sending messages I will move on and its none of your business. Since she has been on this site that's all she does. She does not try to help other people nor talk about her work. She sounds like a pia.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Buttons -

Here is my crochet:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277193-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-278810-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279276-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276174-1.html


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Buttons said:


> She is the most impolite person I ever met. I don't think she does any craft. She has not once mentioned anything of her crocheting or knitting. She wants weveryone elose to gove her the information she needs instead of looking it up on her own. Ther is the search engine up above and then there is google, ask, yahoo or otherones that she can use tp look up the information. She does not mention why she wants to know either. Most people on this for ask for help but they also try to find things on there own., There is no mentoion of that either. Take it for what it is worth. TRhis is not her only demanding question that she has asked about.


Demanding question? Isn't that a bit over-dramatic on your part? It's just a question about yarn!!! Isn't that what this forum is about? Should I rip on you about the terrible spelling in your post? If you don't care to follow a thread, then leave it! Why the drama?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


I have come to the conclusion that discussing VC is like arguing politics or religion - no one side will ever win. I will be bowing out of this topic and any others in the future that contain VC's name.

However, I would like to respond to your message above. I am not a bully and have never bullied anyone in my life, and I resent your labeling anyone who disagrees with you as a "basher" or "bully". If you wish to believe the fairy tale that you have come up with to explain VC, that is your choice. But this is a public forum and I am entitled to my opinion, which happens to differ from yours - thus the "basher" and "bully" label. And as for trying to redeem myself in your eyes, "frankly my dear I don't give a darn" - ignore away!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Patian said:


> I have come to the conclusion that discussing VC is like arguing politics or religion - no one side will ever win. I will be bowing out of this topic and any others in the future that contain VC's name.
> 
> However, I would like to respond to your message above.
> *I am not a bully and have never bullied anyone in my life*,
> ...


You labeled/recognized yourself - Not I - as I didn't name names. :lol: :XD: :mrgreen:

Not labeling anyone in disagreement with me.
I am labeling the bully/basher/flamer mentality folks.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

First, I totally agree with Galazycraft.
I am choosing to ignore the snippy snarky snarling unimportance of some of these posts.

Now, that being said, VC, I enjoy using the furry yarns and chenilles and velvet touch yarns for my animals. My choice of worsted weight yarns is I Love This Yarn or (and I know most will disagree) Red Heart Super Saver. I haven't found the yarn to be anything but hearty and long lasting wash after wash. 

I have used some wool mix that I liked for diaper covers for my grandson, but for the most part I use soft DK weights for the baby things that I make.

I hope you are learning from those of us whose desire it is to keep this forum great and use it for the purpose of helping others rather than trying to be as hateful as they can possibly be.
We must take everyone here at "face" value and some are not worthy of a comment.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I just recently made a shawl with Berroco Vintage and loved the result. Nice to knit with and great stitch definition. Wool blend but very soft. I also like the I love this yarn lines for all acrylic. Of corse if you can afford a little more there is nothing like using alpaca and silk blends. Malabrigo yarns are also very nice to use


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my favorites is Sirdar's Snuggly. It is so soft and comes in great colors. I also am fond of Knitpicks City Tweed and Comfy. This last one is a really nice cotton/nylon blend that is an adult yarn with a baby feel to it. These are just two, but there are about 30 that I would use for different products, mostly from either of these companies.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love hand dyed yarns that I buy from the fiber festivals. They have been my favorite. But of the commercial yarns I prefer Classic Elite & Berroco.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Wonder what tomorrows question will be......


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> What type you like brand yarn and it is soft or other feeling yarn? ( please answer question only )


Why do you need to know ?
Still egging us on.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

k1p2sox said:


> Why do you need to know ?
> Still egging us on.


"if" you are correct (which I personally highly doubt) you are only participating in giving her what she wants.

Assume benevolence and carry on. good grief!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


S/he asks because s/he is idle, lazy, etc., and KPer's here accomodate him/her.

His/her English is back to poor, just give it a couple answers and it will be perfect again.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Please answer question only is in the subject line.


The way were are told to 'answer the question only' is getting offensive to many of us.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> S/he asks because s/he is idle, lazy, etc., and KPer's here accomodate him/her.
> 
> His/her English is back to poor, just give it a couple answers and it will be perfect again.


VC. VL. h?mmmmmmm


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


His/her demand of "please answer question only" comes over as not so friendly and quite frankly I am tired of you correcting the KPer's here for being offended by this person.

We share ourselves here and this person is evasive and rude.
S/he never asks 'how do I do this, or do that' its always a demand, as if s/he is entitled.

You, yourself come over a holier than thou too.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

scumbugusa check this

Here is my crochet:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277193-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-278810-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279276-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-276174-1.html


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> scumbugusa check this
> 
> Here is my crochet:
> 
> ...


You look to be a beginner. I hope that you continue to work on it as you are doing very well.

Thank you for sharing what you do with us. I appreciate you doing that.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

then don't


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Galaxy...totally agree with you, but some lead such sad empty lives that they create drama...

HEY! 
Someone asked about Caron Simply Soft today...hurry over to that post and write something negative!!!!

I am learning along with VC, as there are many yarns I have not tried and find it interesting to see what others prefer, now I can check those out...Thank you VC for asking...


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks you some people answer my question.


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Buttons,


Wayyyyy too harsh. Take a breath and relax.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

In answer to your question VC my favorites soft wool to knit with is King Cole baby alpaca. It is lovely to knit with and incredible soft.

I do not see anything you have knit so maybe this wool would not be good for crochet work.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Deborah Noville Everyday is nice and anti pill. I also love Wool Ease by Lion Brand, and I Love this Yarn by Hobby Lobby.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello Vintage Crochet! Please do not let the opinion of a couple of people discourage you from learning what you want to know! I like the one called Red Heart Soft. I like one called Deborah Norville that is anti pill. If you want to splurge, you can get alpaca, or baby alpaca which is very soft. Silk and cashmere, or a combination of the two is quite lovely also. Vanna's Choice is a pretty good every day type of yarn, but is not majorly soft. 

Since you have your location in hiding I do not know if perhaps you do not speak much English, so please ignore the snippy remarks a couple of folks made to you. The majority of us are not like that. Cheers to you!


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Simply Soft, the name says it all.


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

Well said. I quite agree


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry but this is a troll.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> What type you like brand yarn and it is soft or other feeling yarn? ( please answer question only )


I assume you mean by your comment that you don't want people to get sidetracked from the question asked. To sound less 'harsh' or 'demanding' maybe use the phrase 'Please try & stick to the topic'. It would come across better than 'Please answer question only' which seems to evoke a negative result in some responses.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


The only reason I asked VC what her mother tongue is, is that someone here might speak the same language and help her out a bit.


----------



## Jeaniew (Feb 5, 2014)

I guess my favorites are: Malabrigo Rios, soft, and next would be Dragonfly worsted, very smooth and wonderful to knit with. Both beautiful colors.


----------



## Jeaniew (Feb 5, 2014)

If wool bothers you but you still like the look and feel of it, try a Superwash wool such as Madelaine Tosh, Cascade, or Malabrigo. They have all the scales and debris that normally causes the wool reaction removed and are lovely soft and machine washable!!! Borrow a sweater or scarf from someone you know and see how it affects you. Good luck!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

I like any kind of Berroco yarn.


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

VintageCrochet,

I use Bartlett yarns, spun in Harmony, ME. The wool is unscoured and soft.

Charlie


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I use a variety of yarns for blankets, and other crafts, red heart, bernat, love vanna's choice, and the red heart soft yarn, premier yarns are nice too. but for a sweater or a scarf i will go to a more expensive yarn..berrocco yarns are wonderful, but i have also found some very good yarns on knit picks. i think you just have to experiment and find your perfect yarn for your perfect project.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG... I am absolutely stunned at the incredibly RUDE comments made by some of you so-called "ladies". It was a simple question, asking for a simple answer.... clearly written by someone for whom English may not the first language. I am stunned by some of the responses!

Thanks to Galaxycraft for setting these insensitive know-it-alls straight!

And to "Buttons".... no one asked for a search to be done... the question was, had you actually taken the time to read it... what type of yarn do you most like using. 

Also... even if someone was asking for assistance with a search... isn't that what this site is all about?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I am bowing out of this thread, my choice. Another 20 or more pages coming for more of the same. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## bmirenda (Aug 18, 2012)

This entire forum and the comments are the most ridiculous juvenile thing i have ever seen, if you don't like the womens question then don't answer it. You make yourself look petty and mean by picking on her, Don't you have anything else in the world to worry about?


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


Absolutely. Life is too short.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


My first thought was that there was a language barrier here. She probably doesn't mean to be rude and I'd guess that English may not be her first language. I agree with you and it's too bad that some people are so quick to bully.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I like to use yarn from Bendigo Woollen Mills here in Victoria, Australia. They have a good selection and high quality at great prices. Sorry if that sounds a bit like an advert, it isn't meant to.


----------



## mosie posie (Jan 1, 2013)

ijoined because I thought it would be nice to meet like minded hobby friends.I dont know quite a lot of your expressions ie ahgan is this a shawl or blanket.but having read this I am worried that I will be talked down to.or made fun off,I have been knitting and crocheting for about fifty years,I am very withit having just retired at 75 years
the reason idont put where I live I cant find out out to do it.I might be old but I am not senile


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I make a lot of socks for gifts - and my favorite yarn is Deborah Norville Premier Sock Yarn. (Not their Garden sock yarn.)

Premier yarn washes so well. It wears just as well, and it is VERY soft. Best of all, it comes in great colors and stripings.

And, on Ebay, you can get it quite cheaply, often about 6.95 - and a single skein will make two adult socks.

carol


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay Galaxycraft! Somebody having a bad hair day?


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

It sure did not take long for the bullies to come out and start bashing and they follow VC post so it must be intentional not just a bad day. Please be kind. We are all here to learn, Personally, I like VC's questions as it gives other knitter's experiences and that is helpful. 

I love anything that is made with Blue Faced Leicester Wool, Alpaca, LLama, Angora, Mohair, Romney Wool and Rambouillet Wool. Since I spin my own yarn I guess that is my favorite, lol.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Go to the top of the page and click on MY PROFILE. Scroll down, down, down, you will find a place to add your location right under your birthday. 
An afghan can be called a blanket, throw or cover.


mosie posie said:


> ijoined because I thought it would be nice to meet like minded hobby friends.I dont know quite a lot of your expressions ie ahgan is this a shawl or blanket.but having read this I am worried that I will be talked down to.or made fun off,I have been knitting and crocheting for about fifty years,I am very withit having just retired at 75 years
> the reason idont put where I live I cant find out out to do it.I might be old but I am not senile


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

I enjoy Ella Rae Cozy Soft, and almost anything with Alpaca in it. As for some of the posts: I read KP in the morning before going to off to wait on people with small minds and attitudes. Thanks for getting my day off to a lovely start. Now please go back to bed and wake up on the good side. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Baby Softee is good and not too expensive.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree with Galaxycraft as well. Besides, if you don't want to answer a question, you don't have to!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

merino wool, love the feel, warm and alive.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I really like to knit PLymouth Encore for my grand daughter's sweaters and scarves for family. 

I am knitting the Cables and Bobbles Throw with Lion Brand Wool-Ease and it is so soft. I must learn how to post pictures of my knitting.
I use some Red Heart for charity blankets and I have used The Hobby Lobby Brand also. Acrylic for charity. 
I like to use the wool blends that are washable for other garments. 
I hope everyone has a great week. PittyPat


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have tried lots of different yarns and there are hundreds of yarns yet to try. For an instant answer my mind is blank. I think I have yet to find a specific yarn that I would call my go to yarn. But I sure enjoy looking for one.


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

Ice Yarns- Super Baby is the softest acryllic I have used for a long time. Absolutely a delight to use.


----------



## pdurkee (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it necessary to be so rude?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I use a lot of Plymouth yarns. I think they are soft and get softer with washing.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Buttons said:


> She is the most impolite person I ever met. I don't think she does any craft. She has not once mentioned anything of her crocheting or knitting. She wants weveryone elose to gove her the information she needs instead of looking it up on her own. Ther is the search engine up above and then there is google, ask, yahoo or otherones that she can use tp look up the information. She does not mention why she wants to know either. Most people on this for ask for help but they also try to find things on there own., There is no mentoion of that either. Take it for what it is worth. TRhis is not her only demanding question that she has asked about.


Buttons, you need to check your spelling before you post.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Breathless by Shalimar!! So soft!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't have a favorite. Since I have to order (no LYS) I use knitpicks and pattern works.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I like wools, wool blends, and alpaca as my favorites. Brands I like are many, but Madelaine Tosh, Berrocco, and Classic Elite are a few. There are so many good brands to choose from and I love to try new ones. Malabrigo and Araucania and Cascade are also nice. I am fortunate to live in an area with many good yarn shops that carry a wide and varied yarn selection. And the online stores are great as well, with lots of sale yarns. I don't like the feel of pure acrylic yarn but I sometimes use it blended with cotton or wool for the stability it provides.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


Why are you so rude? Is something missing in your life?


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Instead of all the rude remarks, why not go pick up your needles or hooks and do something constructive?


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

This forum is my start to every day and usually is a joy, educational and inspiring and then I see such cruel and rude responses like someone did here and it breaks my heart. Simply don't respond if you don't like the question. Someone didn't like a topic the other day too. Why complain, just don't read a post if you don't like the topic.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

There are several kinds of yarns I use. One of my favorites is I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby. (Please don't flame me, I know some of you don't like Hobby Lobby.) I also like Caron Simply Soft and have never had an issue with it. I also have a few speciality yarns from Katia.


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

LUV "Encore".......


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Wonder what tomorrows question will be......


Could be-- You liking coffee or tea while you choose what kind of yarn to use? answer on a post card   :-o :XD:


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

Joyce19 said:


> Sorry but this is a troll.


What's a 'troll?' Bj


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

AMEN to Kayrein.....!!!!!!!


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

For a DK yarn I love Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun, very soft, seems to be hard wearing and is not expensive. I use it a lot.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends on the project.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

With a limited budget, I generally use acrylic or wool acrylic blends. I particularly like WoolEase, Bernat Softee Baby for soft yarns and for toys good old Red Heart that softens quite a bit after washing and holds up well to use by children. I only knit, but I think crochet is similar enough that these yarns would be appropriate. I once started a thread concerning "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all". I think life would be a lot more pleasant if more people would abide by this old teaching.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I like simply soft by Caron, Red Heart Shimmer, and Lion Brand Babysoft. All reasonable price.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am on a tight budget and therefore I can't afford the more expensive pure wool so I use acrylic instead. I don't have a particular brand, just whatever I see in the colours that I like and the weight that I want.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Carolmwl said:


> I make a lot of socks for gifts - and my favorite yarn is Deborah Norville Premier Sock Yarn. (Not their Garden sock yarn.)
> 
> Premier yarn washes so well. It wears just as well, and it is VERY soft. Best of all, it comes in great colors and stripings.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will look for that sock yarn


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Buttons said:


> If you quite sending messages I will move on and its none of your business. Since she has been on this site that's all she does. She does not try to help other people nor talk about her work. She sounds like a pia.


How does one "quite" sending messages? Do you have a language or spelling problem? Seems to me you are the pia....get off her back...you ruin questions that she asks that garner good information. You question her motives...I question why you are so uptight about one member. Maggie


----------



## mosie posie (Jan 1, 2013)

many thanks jinx I have now filled it all in


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

Yes, because this is a very versatile website, we need to remember each other's needs and homeland s situations. I love the various personalities and countries represented here, and we all need to respect that situation.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i love natural yarns... esp wool ... i used to crave only soft silky yarns, but i am starting to love shetland lambswool .... i love holst garn, jc rennie , knoll .... the colours are so rich and the crimpy yarn is lovely to work with.

but i also looooooove alpaca ..... americo original is my favourite brand and there are so many yarns to love in their line... the de haired baby llama and the baby suri are great... 

for cashmere and other yarns i go to colourmart a lot .... the value is great .....

i only use yarns that are lace weight, fingering weight , sport, dk and for sweaters sometimes worsted weight ... i dont like working with heavier yarns... i just find my hands get tired and the thicker yarns feel uncomfortable in my hands...


----------



## Jutzee (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Galaxycraft for your excellent reply. When I read the third reply my mouth actually dropped open. I was that shocked. When I first joined Knitting Paradise, it took me a while to learn about bookmarking, saving, searching, replying, avatar picture, replying and posting pictures. Thankfully it was members that helped and explained so I could understand and learn. VC only joined about 3 weeks ago and I hope she knows that most of the members would be glad to help out when it is needed. Judy


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Hello Vintage Crochet! Please do not let the opinion of a couple of people discourage you from learning what you want to know! I like the one called Red Heart Soft. I like one called Deborah Norville that is anti pill. If you want to splurge, you can get alpaca, or baby alpaca which is very soft. Silk and cashmere, or a combination of the two is quite lovely also. Vanna's Choice is a pretty good every day type of yarn, but is not majorly soft.
> 
> Since you have your location in hiding I do not know if perhaps you do not speak much English, so please ignore the snippy remarks a couple of folks made to you. The majority of us are not like that. Cheers to you!


Ditto! Add me to the pro-VC group. Maggie


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Didn't Jesus try to teach us to "Love our Neighbor?" Some of us aren't being very neighborly.
I like working with many yarns, but Berroco and MadelineTosh come to my mind instantly. Many of MadelineTosh's yarn are "Superwash," so you can throw it in a washer and dryer.
Berroco has many different kinds of yarns.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I live in the UK and am interested in the posts of others re their favourite yarns and why.
I have a limited budget and so usually buy Teddy brand yarns from a stall in the market which as well as being reasonably priced wash and wear well. From my LYS I buy Sirdar / Hayfield Bonus yarns for the same reasons but my favourite will always be Nako and Alize yarns which I get either sent from or while visiting relatives in Turkey. They are luxurious, wash and wear well and cost a fraction of the price of similar yarns here in the UK.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


To quote Thumper, "If you can't say sumpin' nice, don't say nuttin' at all." And the Disney police will probably come for me!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cashmere, cashmere and more cashmere.

If you think the responses here are rough- visit the political/religious thread. You need to wear a crash helmet.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

I go for any yarn that is soft and whatever colour attracts me. as for the previous nasty posts, I sat here with my mouth open in astonishment. I cannot believe the spite and venom and hope this lady will not stop posting her questions. I found this one very interesting and reasonable.
as for the bullies - ignore them, they must have very sad lives.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

carmicv said:


> Thank you I will look for that sock yarn


 Are you referring to the Serenity sock yarn? I am trying to find it


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow...your avatar was well chosen. Shouldn't read the post if it upsets you. Life is to be enjoyed, have fun, don't let people intrude into your happiness bubble then you can remain joyful.



Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


----------



## Momentum03 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks Galaxy Craft, that absolutely needed to be said. I was shocked at the ignorant bullying remarks and sorry to see this site about to deteriorate with such uncalled for posts.

To those in the negative mode, " if you can't say something nice about someone, say nothing at all."


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> To quote Thumper, "If you can't say sumpin' nice, don't say nuttin' at all." And the Disney police will probably come for me!


Thank you!!!!! I have no idea why VintageCrochet's postings drive some people crazy. If you don't want to read his or her postings, DON'T.

Hazel


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

carmicv said:


> Are you referring to the Serenity sock yarn? I am trying to find it


Try the Premier Yarn site. JoAnn's usually carries it but I never see a lot of it at the ones by me.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

SharonM said:


> OMG... I am absolutely stunned at the incredibly RUDE comments made by some of you so-called "ladies". It was a simple question, asking for a simple answer.... clearly written by someone for whom English may not the first language. I am stunned by some of the responses!
> 
> Thanks to Galaxycraft for setting these insensitive know-it-alls straight!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Easy to avoid being offended...don't open the post then you can enjoy your day.



scumbugusa said:


> The way were are told to 'answer the question only' is getting offensive to many of us.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

bmirenda said:


> This entire forum and the comments are the most ridiculous juvenile thing i have ever seen, if you don't like the womens question then don't answer it. You make yourself look petty and mean by picking on her, Don't you have anything else in the world to worry about?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I know there are a lot of people who don't like it but my favorite yarn to use is Caron Simply Soft, Caron Party. I use it for hats, afghans, mitts, gloves, scarves. It is really easy to use doubled if I want a bulky project. 

I also do a lot of washcloths, bath sets and can only get Bernat in town so have a lot of it in my stash, as well as the original Peaches & Creme that I got from Pisgah before they were bought out. I have also started using Village Yarn Craft Cotton that I get from Herrschners, it feels nice and soft and knits and crochets up really nicely. 

I had a pattern that used Red Heart Soft so I ordered some and it is really soft and it worked up very nicely. 

I have also ordered different yarn from Knit Picks, was really disappointed with their dishie, love their Chroma.

Speciality yarns I tend to order from different crafters on Etsy - Turtlepurl, Fiddle Knits, ExpressionFiberArts. KnitCircus are a few of my favorites.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

For special projects I like Madelinetosh and I have never been disappointed by any yarn from Knitpicks-they have great sales, too.

p.s. I thought part of the purpose of this forum was sharing our knowledge and experience. No one was asked to 'look up' anything-just express an opinion based on what you have used for yarn.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry to be uninformed, but what does pia stand for?


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> Sorry to be uninformed, but what does pia stand for?


I would like to know the answer as well - and what is a 'troll'.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree!


Casey47 said:


> Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

gwennieh68 said:


> Sorry to be uninformed, but what does pia stand for?


Pain in the a_ _. Which VC isn't IMHO.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

At 6am here, there are already 8 pages. VC only wants an ANSWER--not a discussion. Most of her posts require a yes or no. The last one went on for 20some pages--a line of yeses or nos. How incredibly boring--who learns anything? The people who go 'off topic' often have things to say that make it a discussion.

Madeline Tosh Pashmina soft feeling.

That answers the question--boring--because alone, it has no relevance to anything.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I agree with you ! That's why I don't want to waste my time, answering to 'VC'. :-(


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Loniegal said:


> VC you never answered my question yesterday, so I will not answer yours today.


Maybe she did not know the answer!


----------



## judyweit (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Bernat's Softee Baby. Very soft!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


You always have a way of saying things that other people wish they had said. In this case, well done. You are always so helpful to the newbies as well as us that stumble once in a while. Keep posting your common sense and helping those that need it once in a while.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


I agree with you both. I think VC's lack of familiarity with English puts some people off but her questions are legitimate and it sounds to me like she or he is just trying to get advice.

Vintage Crochet: I like using yarns that feel good to me when I touch them. I find that, if I don't like the feel of the yarn I'm working with, I don't enjoy making something with it. My very favorite yarns are Bernat Baby Softee ( can be used for pretty much any project), most Bernat yarns, and Patons yarns. I also like many of the Red Heart and Lion Brand yarns as well. While none of these brands are very expensive and are mostly acrylic, they stand up well to usage and washing which is a big plus for me.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> For special projects I like Madelinetosh and I have never been disappointed by any yarn from Knitpicks-they have great sales, too.
> 
> p.s. I thought part of the purpose of this forum was sharing our knowledge and experience. No one was asked to 'look up' anything-just express an opinion based on what you have used for yarn.


I agree with you. If someone does not want to do research or reply, DON'T... It is just that easy.
I cannot believe the negativity on this thread and I am embarrassed by it. I thought we were better than that. 
Maybe some of those with nasty responses had a bad night...
I will pray for you.
Off to my happy place, knitting my sweater jacket.
GREAT YARN SALES...see webs yarn store. There is a huge retail store with massive clearance room in Northampton ,Massachusetts. On line the website is yarn.com


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Other than Red Heart Super Saver that gets softer with every wash, I don't have a favorite, I have used so many different yarns over the years. When picking out a yarn, other than Red Heart Super Savor, I go for the color and the feel of the yarn. Recently, I HAVE used Pound of Love by Lion Brand and it is softer than RHSS. I just might switch to it! Good luck finding a yarn that you like.


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, just wow. I have to go to the dentist this morning and I think that will be less painful than this thread. I RARELY post anything, but this thread has me wondering if I should EVER post anything. I guess I'll just get my answers silently and not even bother coming here.

I use Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn, Caron Simply Soft, Red Heart Soft and Bernat Super Value to answer VC's question.

I'm a pattern designer and try to use yarns that are available to most people as I have many customers in many countries that don't have access to all of the yarns locally.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Some of the most useful information I ever found on KP was where the replies made a natural digression from the original topic. That's why I try to read all of the topics, even ones that don't really interest me. 

There is nothing wrong with a topic evolving. The original person will still get replies to her question.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I love lots of yarns and it really does depend on the project.

I do a lot of felting and my go-to yarn for that is Brown Sheep's Lamb's Pride. It felts beautifully and predictably. It also has a lovely, soft halo when felted because of its 15% mohair content. There are lots of colors to choose from, too.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


Buttons, You should be ashamed of yourself for a comment like that. I am surprised that Knitting Paradise even published this. It is a NASTY comment. It is very obvious that this lady is new to the English language and more than likely can not express herself correctly. She is asking a legitimate question. Your answer to her question is very Non American like. I am a naturalized citizen of this wonderful country many years ago, but, people like you make me ashamed. I think that you owe her an apology!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

caron simply soft has the most beautiful colors and washes well, red heart soft feels so good to work with, but my real favorite is lion brand wool-ease because it is soft and springy and almost knits itself.


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

I know there are many nice people on this site, but, there can be some real witches. Vintage Crochet appears to be from another country.What an example of our kindness to others. If this bothers you so much, perhaps another site would be better for you, Buttons.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Could be-- You liking coffee or tea while you choose what kind of yarn to use? answer on a post card   :-o :XD:


Have not a post card ! Love coffee and you,- yes I do !


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought the brand of yarn topic was interesting and informative. I'm glad the question was posted.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> Hats off to you Galaxycraft. Well said and I believe the majority here agree with you.


Well said yourself! And I think you're right.
Your yarn bowl cracks me up by the way. I want one.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> I love questions like this because I usually gain some useful information from the responses, and if not, I simply move on. No harm, no foul.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't really have a favourite brand of yarn and I buy what I can afford. Usually but not always, soft budget yarns in colours that I like. When I can afford it, I do like my yarn to have some wool in it. I like knitting with the 'fun fur' yarns as well, though it's a pain to try and pick up a dropped stitch.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really have a favorite type of yarn. I buy what's on sale or inexpensive since I really don't knit clothing, just mostly toys. Sorry I can't be of more help.

VintageCrochet... I'm sorry you received so many unkind remarks. If English is your second language, then I applaud you for joining in a mainly English speaking forum. It isn't easy.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

O.K. My heart hurts when I see how easily we can turn harsh.

If any of us has ever tried to ask a question in a language with which we are not fluent, we can understand that a wordy answer is no help. 

I choose to believe that this is why "please answer question only" is always in Vintage Crochet's queries. 

I will always try to remember the K.I.S.S. principle ( Keep It Simple Sweetheart)when asked a question when there seems to be a language barrier.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


Why don't you simply ignore the posts of this person if you can't handle them in a positive manner?


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree with galaxycraft, and you said it so well.


----------



## daniellec (Aug 18, 2014)

Just logged in for the first time and was shocked by the rude responses to the question from someone asking about soft yarn! Maybe I'm wrong, but I assumed this site was a place where less experienced knitters could go for help and mentoring. I'd appreciated an explanation from the users of this site about what they consider acceptable questions, what questions are taboo and if there is a protocol for asking questions.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerannsb said:


> Buttons, You should be ashamed of yourself for a comment like that. I am surprised that Knitting Paradise even published this. It is a NASTY comment. It is very obvious that this lady is new to the English language and more than likely can not express herself correctly. She is asking a legitimate question. Your answer to her question is very Non American like. I am a naturalized citizen of this wonderful country many years ago, but, people like you make me ashamed. I think that you owe her an apology!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I have used Caron Simply Soft for its softness for babies and easy care. Just lately for the first time I ordered some Drops Baby Merino and it is soft and really nice. Ps. So glad I have been helped by and communicated with the lovely, helpful, kind, and patient KPers who are thankfully the majority here. It boggles my mind that people, instead of ignoring a post to which they don't want to respond, would waste their time and energy telling someone new to KP that their questions are stupid. So sad for them.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

DonnieK said:


> First, I totally agree with Galazycraft.
> I am choosing to ignore the snippy snarky snarling unimportance of some of these posts.
> 
> Now, that being said, VC, I enjoy using the furry yarns and chenilles and velvet touch yarns for my animals. My choice of worsted weight yarns is I Love This Yarn or (and I know most will disagree) Red Heart Super Saver. I haven't found the yarn to be anything but hearty and long lasting wash after wash.
> ...


Well said DonnieK. Also, I am just getting into using Red Heart as I understand it softens considerably after a few washings. I am a spinner so tend to use whatever I've spun, but can't really use that to make my nieces Dr. Who scarf and such. I'm learning to try a lot of types of yarns, so this subject matter is good info and food for thought.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Buttons: Remember the movie "Bambi" ? Thumper's Mamma told him:

"IF YOU CAN'T SAY SUMTHUN NICE DON'T SAY NOTHUN AT ALL."

I wish for you a sunny, happy day as the hurting you are feeling comes thru your comments.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I might get verbally pummeled for being off topic but since you mentioned Webs I have to say I am dying to go there. It sounds like yarn paradise. I may be in MA soon and I am going to investigate how long it might take to get there from the Boston area.


----------



## salley9024 (Dec 20, 2012)

Buttons said:


> Why don't you do your own search. Why do you want everyone do your searches for you. Are you that helpless? You are a PIA. You ask the most stupid questions and you still can't say please and thank you


OMG! How old are you people? This drama sounds like a bunch of teenagers.
Grow up! I use to enjoy this forum but if this bashing is what it's turning into I'm moving onto something else. And by the way, you say you're not a
Bully but take a hard look at your profile picture, I think it says a lot!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

mosie posie said:


> ijoined because I thought it would be nice to meet like minded hobby friends.I dont know quite a lot of your expressions ie ahgan is this a shawl or blanket.but having read this I am worried that I will be talked down to.or made fun off,I have been knitting and crocheting for about fifty years,I am very withit having just retired at 75 years
> the reason idont put where I live I cant find out out to do it.I might be old but I am not senile


Mosieposie, go ahead and ask. I have the same fears but do notice there are plenty of compassionate, understanding ladies who will stand up for those who don't pose a question just right. Just try to focus on the kindly answers and try to let the mean answers roll on by.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

LittleRedHen said:


> I enjoy Ella Rae Cozy Soft, and almost anything with Alpaca in it. As for some of the posts: I read KP in the morning before going to off to wait on people with small minds and attitudes. Thanks for getting my day off to a lovely start. Now please go back to bed and wake up on the good side. Have a great day everyone.


Bless your heart!
:XD: :XD:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

mosie posie said:


> ijoined because I thought it would be nice to meet like minded hobby friends.I dont know quite a lot of your expressions ie ahgan is this a shawl or blanket.but having read this I am worried that I will be talked down to.or made fun off,I have been knitting and crocheting for about fifty years,I am very withit having just retired at 75 years
> the reason idont put where I live I cant find out out to do it.I might be old but I am not senile


At 75 you're not old, Mosie, not even senile!!! An afghan is a blanket...and I will never talk you down or make fun of you! It says where you live underneath your avatar...Bristol, England, ask away as many times as you'd like....there will always be a nice answer too.........


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Casey47 said:


> Try the Premier Yarn site. JoAnn's usually carries it but I never see a lot of it at the ones by me.


ok thanks. I love your yarn bowl


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Ermdog said:


> Mosieposie, go ahead and ask. I have the same fears but do notice there are plenty of compassionate, understanding ladies who will stand up for those who don't pose a question just right. Just try to focus on the kindly answers and try to let the mean answers roll on by.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

MartiG said:


> I might get verbally pummeled for being off topic but since you mentioned Webs I have to say I am dying to go there. It sounds like yarn paradise. I may be in MA soon and I am going to investigate how long it might take to get there from the Boston area.


MartiG, I order from them online. They are prompt and helpful. If you can get to their store, great, but if you have to wait a while before going, I would look at their supply online so you don't miss something.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I would also love to go to the store cause I love to fondle yarn, but since I probably won't get there, I can personally say their website is excellent and if you have questions, they are very helpful on the phone they also have live chat but I haven't used it. Service is very efficient. And if you like them on Facebook they usually have a deal of the day. They discount many of their yarns if you buy a quantity and look for their close outs and Grandpas Garage Sale sections. You can get some truly high quality yarn at prices similar to what you'd pay for yarns at the big box stores. At those prices you can afford to test drive yarns you might not have access to locally.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

MartiG said:


> I might get verbally pummeled for being off topic but since you mentioned Webs I have to say I am dying to go there. It sounds like yarn paradise. I may be in MA soon and I am going to investigate how long it might take to get there from the Boston area.


Webs is about 100 miles from Boston-2 hours on the turnpike and Rt. 91 North. A very straight shot, and Webs is literally about 1/2 mile off Rt 91. Worth the trip-not open Sundays by the way.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> The way were are told to 'answer the question only' is getting offensive to many of us.


This is a off topic but I am just curious. I notice scumbugusa that you are in England so I am wondering what your user name might represent?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Merino and Alpaca mixed yarn is soooooooo soft!

The Rare Yarn Co. New Zealand


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks you answer my question.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Danielle, Please do not be turned off completely by the rude comments by some. KP members that are friendly and helpful far out weigh those that like to start trouble, stir the pot and be unkind. Speaking only for myself, ANY question someone has is acceptable as their are possibly several others that wonder the same thing but are afraid to ask. Please give the site a chance to prove that not everyone is so mean. Their rude comments should be ignored and not answered. It is mostly the same people that respond in this way and you soon learn who NOT to follow when they post something. Welcome to our site. And I wish people would be kinder to all new AND old users of the KP site. We are from around the world and it may be difficult for some to put down what they say or mean. That doesn't make them rude or wrong it just means we all need patience to help each other.



daniellec said:


> Just logged in for the first time and was shocked by the rude responses to the question from someone asking about soft yarn! Maybe I'm wrong, but I assumed this site was a place where less experienced knitters could go for help and mentoring. I'd appreciated an explanation from the users of this site about what they consider acceptable questions, what questions are taboo and if there is a protocol for asking questions.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

SharonM said:


> OMG... I am absolutely stunned at the incredibly RUDE comments made by some of you so-called "ladies". It was a simple question, asking for a simple answer.... clearly written by someone for whom English may not the first language. I am stunned by some of the responses!
> 
> Thanks to Galaxycraft for setting these insensitive know-it-alls straight!
> 
> ...


I agree, she asked for peoples opinion on yarn choices. I might have missed something, but I don't understand why people are getting so upset about it.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

bmirenda said:


> This entire forum and the comments are the most ridiculous juvenile thing i have ever seen, if you don't like the womens question then don't answer it. You make yourself look petty and mean by picking on her, Don't you have anything else in the world to worry about?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My guess is that the OP has limited English and would not understand a lot of English so that is why she requests a limited response.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I agree with you. If someone does not want to do research or reply, DON'T... It is just that easy.
> I cannot believe the negativity on this thread and I am embarrassed by it. I thought we were better than that.
> Maybe some of those with nasty responses had a bad night...
> I will pray for you.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

MartiG said:


> I have used Caron Simply Soft for its softness for babies and easy care. Just lately for the first time I ordered some Drops Baby Merino and it is soft and really nice. Ps. So glad I have been helped by and communicated with the lovely, helpful, kind, and patient KPers who are thankfully the majority here. It boggles my mind that people, instead of ignoring a post to which they don't want to respond, would waste their time and energy telling someone new to KP that their questions are stupid. So sad for them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

SQM said:


> My guess is that the OP has limited English and would not understand a lot of English so that is why she requests a limited response.


And I think she's playing games, because if you notice, she reverts back to perfectly good English-- when she happens to 'forget' !! I also object to her telling us how to answer her questions, very rude.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

The thing I don't understand - this lady always heads her question with (please answer the question) - so I know who the questioner is and can choose to answer or ignore. So why don't those people who are being so negative not just skip the issue and read the other articles (there are plenty) and resist opening these just to insult, be nasty and bully this lady? Sorry I presume Vintagecrochet is a lady? 
Apologies to Vintagecrochet for going off subject question here but I did answer that in a previous post.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry but this is the second question to only answer the question twice in a matter of two weeks. I think you could state what you are looking for and I am sure more people will not take umbridge at what you are trying to find out. I am not trying to hurt you in anyway and I would much prefer to make suggestions of yarn that you might like to use.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Dittos to Casey47's comment. Cotton yarn is not my favorite. I do like a natural fiber other than cotton. Ask for help anytime and our kind ladies will be most happy to help you.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am knitting with King Cole (UK), 70% acrylic and 30% wool, quite fluffy but very soft. Also Sirdar baby yarn is soft and nice, Patons is also soft. I hope this helps with your question and we get some feedback.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Have any of the bashers actually stopped to think that VintageCrochet is new to the crafts of crochet and knitting?
> With many questions and no real personal opinion yet?
> With no one in the area where VintageCrochet lives to ask or converse with?
> 
> ...


well said....I like Ice yarns and pipsqueak yarn sooo soft...


----------

